# Tri-axle load - $600



## kestrel (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw an advertisement for a tri-axle load of wood.  Talked to the guy and he said they are 22' logs on a truck 8' wide by 12' high.  That comes to 2112 cubic feet of wood or 16.5 cords (divided by 128 cubic feet per cord).  Sound right or would it be a lot less after being split.  How much less?


----------



## ckdeuce (Dec 22, 2009)

kestrel said:
			
		

> Saw an advertisement for a tri-axle load of wood.  Talked to the guy and he said they are 22' logs on a truck 8' wide by 12' high.  That comes to 2112 cubic feet of wood or 16.5 cords (divided by 128 cubic feet per cord).  Sound right or would it be a lot less after being split.  How much less?



Sounds right to me.  Will be more because once you split and stack there will be more gaps taking up more space.


----------



## Ncountry (Dec 22, 2009)

The most I have ever seen on a strait truck is 10 full cords and that was way   way overloaded. The average tractor and trailer around here carries 12 full cord.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 22, 2009)

How much air space there is between the logs will vary by length and how crooked the trunks are.  Around here most logging trucks carry their loads crossways cut to 8 foot length.  That way there is a lot fewer air spaces.  My wood guy delivers 12 cords on his truck.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_nX0X4MOKcKI/SaGrnqhPHlI/AAAAAAAAAHM/4ypHbyjKLjI/s640/100_0298.JPG


----------



## JustWood (Dec 22, 2009)

7-8 cord of 22'rs on a tri-axel is standard. 
$600 is a good deal on a tri-axel.


----------



## gorrie16 (Dec 22, 2009)

My rule of thumb is a full cord when split and stacked needs about 180-190 cuft when in log length form.  As it was said it really depends on how its stacked and the straightness of the wood.  Around here a truckload of log length is usually 8-10 cord when processed so I would guess about the same.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 22, 2009)

Most triax loads here are around 7 cords and normally $700+....so, sounds like a good deal to me! Too bad he's not local to me or I would consider it!


----------



## deck2 (Dec 22, 2009)

interchangabLEE said:
			
		

> 7-8 cord of 22'rs on a tri-axel is standard.
> $600 is a good deal on a tri-axel.



+1 Lee, I usally get between 7 1/2 to 8 cords from a triaxel, but he is usally overloaded!!


----------



## mbcijim (Dec 22, 2009)

1.  There is no way the tri-axle is 12' high.
2.  Per the other posters, the price is good for a tri-axle load, your just off in your math.
3.  I've had a tri-axle of red-oak delivered.  He gave me every crotch, Y, and crooked piece that he could round up.  My truckload was more air than tree the logs where that bad.  I had 3-4 cord at most.  

It sounds like you have the potential for a good deal, it really depends on how well he loads it and how straight the pieces are.


----------



## mattinpa (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought a triaxle load local to me and I got ALOT of air!  No more than 5 cord at best.
The guy who owned the business assured me I would get 8-9.   The man lied.  Never buy from him again.  Good luck!


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 22, 2009)

mbcijim said:
			
		

> 1.  There is no way the tri-axle is 12' high...


The load might be that high off the ground.  Around here, max height is 13' 8".


----------



## JustWood (Dec 22, 2009)

mbcijim said:
			
		

> 1.  There is no way the tri-axle is 12' high.
> 2.  Per the other posters, the price is good for a tri-axle load, your just off in your math.
> 3.  I've had a tri-axle of red-oak delivered.  He gave me every crotch, Y, and crooked piece that he could round up.  My truckload was more air than tree the logs where that bad.  I had 3-4 cord at most.
> 
> It sounds like you have the potential for a good deal, it really depends on how well he loads it and how straight the pieces are.



Ya yur right. Bunks are usually 8' high.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 22, 2009)

I usually buy 8 foot cordwood but one year my source let me down.  I try to buy my wood in Dec/Jan so that I can take delivery on frozen ground.  That's the only way a heavy truck can get it to where I need it without tearing up my driveway and yard.  Anyway, one year my 8 foot cordwood guy was not coming through for me and Spring breakup was looming so I had to settle for a load of log length.  Like others mentioned, I got the most crooked and Y crotched you could ever lay your eyes on.  It netted only about half what I paid for.  Never again, unless the price is half.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 22, 2009)

Most people in my part of the world buy Tri-axle loads. They figure up to 8 cord. I have been contemplating it but have never done so myself. I was quoted 600 for a load of beech, but he was gonna tack on $50 for delivery. I can go about a year on 8 cord. I am guessing that would be 5-7 fuel oil fills (275 gal) 2.70 per gal X 5 fills X 275 gal = about $3700. Great way to save $3k, get some much needed exercise, and justfy the purchase of toys :coolsmile:


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 22, 2009)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Great way to save $3k, get some much needed exercise, and justfy the purchase of toys :coolsmile:


Two out of three is the best I can do.  Need to work on the toys part more.  If Santa's reading this, it's still not too late to deliver that FEL. ;-)


----------

